# Bonus credit for $199 (no deposit)



## ailin (Aug 20, 2015)

Got an interesting DAE offer e-mail.  If you have a deposit at another exchange company, they will give you a DAE deposit credit for $199.  So, it's like getting a bonus week for $199 + exchange fee - seems like a good deal!  Call by August 31.

Here are the details copied from the e-mail:

Do you have an open credit with another exchange company, but want to take a vacation to one of DAE's worldwide destinations?

We'll give you credit for that deposit in our DAE system for just $199!

Proof of outstanding credit is required and this is a call-in special only. 
Deposit credits will be issued and will expire 1 year after the outstanding
credit is to expire.


----------



## pchung6 (Aug 20, 2015)

Interesting.  I have opened my DAE account while ago, but never really look into this company. Will take a look into it.  I'm taking 2 months off right now before starting my next new job, so i don't mind to travel one more time before that...


----------

